# My latest Art piece



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This is my modern day version of the 3 little pigs. It is 6 1/2" x 16" The boxes are about 2 1/2". There is roughly 1500 pieces of straw, 316 sticks and the bricks were or course painted on after carving. It was fun learning the art of model railroad building.
The title of the piece is The Redistribution of Wealth.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice. Lovely detail. :thumbsup:

You have a lot of patience.

How did you make the trees?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I cheated, I bought the trees, flowers, grass, gravel and rocks. Maybe I should put a little tiny chainsaw near one of the houses with some wood blanks sawn for turning.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

john lucas said:


> I cheated, I bought the trees, flowers, grass, gravel and rocks. Maybe I should put a little tiny chainsaw near one of the houses with some wood blanks sawn for turning.


LOL. :laughing: 

I like the idea of the tiny chainsaw. At this scale you should have a lot of wood chips for the blanks.:icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!! That's very cool. Brings me back to my child hood. Nice detail


----------

